# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  AP link manol02 #20634

## manol01

Παιδες καλημερα, ειμαι στον Αυλωνα στη θεση Μπουγα για οσους γνωριζουν και βλεπω τον Χτυπα πολυ καλα και νοτιοδυτικα βλεπω τον Αυλωνα. Εχω κεραια grit με εσωματωμενο ρουτερ (5GHz). Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να συνδεθω με τον Χτυπα.

----------

